# An AUSSIE Shreddy Toy!



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm so excited!! I've been so jealous of the awesome parrot pinatas and shredders available in the US and other parts of the world for ages, as there's nothing like it here! But tonight Riebie pointed me to a Aussie Parrot Toy website and lookie what i found! 
http://myparrotshop.com/hanging-toys/fan-of-yours/prod_310.html
Cookie and Bailee will LOVE LOVE LOVE it! I'm going to order it and several toy making parts tomorrow (i need dad and his credit card). That means i'll have it later in the week. I'm so happy!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

looks like a great toy Bea


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

That's awesome!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow. looks quit fun to chew. Hope your birdies love it


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm sure they will!  Only thing is that i'm paying $14 for a toy that will most likely not last more than a few days, lol!! The things we do for our pets.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I'm sure they will!  Only thing is that i'm paying $14 for a toy that will most likely not last more than a few days, lol!! The things we do for our pets.



I know what you mean! I got a cabana swing for my budgies and it was GONE in a week!!! That looks like a great toy, just make sure the beads aren't too small for them. 
Take pics when it comes!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I know what you mean! I got a cabana swing for my budgies and it was GONE in a week!!! That looks like a great toy, just make sure the beads aren't too small for them.
> Take pics when it comes!


They're just standard pony beads which are safe for small birds like tiels and budgies.  I've got some to make my own toys of.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Its the price for fun.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice toy, I would be carefull of the key ring and take it of and attach it to the cage with a piece of sisal rope tied with out a loop.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Nice toy, I would be carefull of the key ring and take it of and attach it to the cage with a piece of sisal rope tied with out a loop.


It's designed for birds, that is just a little stainless steel ring. I will attach it with a quick link.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

*great link for toy info*

I just read that the key chain type/ dog tag type fasteners could get toes stuck her is the link where I read this www.exoticwings.com/birds/info/ I think everyone with a pet bird should read this link. It has some great info  Hope this helps


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I just read that the key chain type/ dog tag type fasteners could get toes stuck her is the link where I read this www.exoticwings.com/birds/info/ I think everyone with a pet bird should read this link. It has some great info  Hope this helps


I've read the same about the keychain fasteners. But that's just a metal ring, nothing for them to get caught in.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I'm sure they will!  Only thing is that i'm paying $14 for a toy that will most likely not last more than a few days, lol!! The things we do for our pets.


This is one to put in the thread you know your owned by a tiel when you pay $14 for a toy you know they will destroy in a few days


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Good point, i'm onto that, lol!!  The toys are on the way, i should get them in the next two or three days.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I have already bought loads of toys for our tiel and we haven't even got him yet we are getting him in about a week LOL ! BUT we just don't want them to get bored!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It's good to buy everything in advance anyway!


----------

